# 

## anet35

Mam dach pokryty blachodachówką i ptaszki wskakują sobie do rynny gdzie kończy się blachodachówka i tam tą małą szparką między rynną a blachą wchodzą sobie między blache a folie dachową i na łatach robią  gniazda.
 Jak temu zaradzić bo już nie mam siły na te ptaszyska ????  :sad:

----------


## MartekP

niestety..... tylko wiatrówka.

Może powalcz z taśmami i siatkami, ale to raczej działa przez jeden sezon.

Jakie ptaki masz na dachu? Najgorszy wróg to szpak. Te skubańce są nie do wytępienia. Wiem coś o tym. Pozostaje jeszcze opcja - kot.

----------


## pawelurb

a nie załozyli dekarze tzw. wróblówek ? taka taśma plastikowa wygląda jak grzebień zakładana na skraju pod pokryciem przy rynnie , zapobiega dostawaniu się ptaków pod pokrycie, a jak załozyli to może gdzieś się uszkodziła ? A ptaszki to rzeczywiście problem, ja mam ładne gniazdko w każdym z rogów okapu na krokwiach i murłatach , przez te gniazdka nawet nie dokończyłem miejscami ocieplenia , bo na wniosek rodzinki musiałem zostawić je narazie w spokoju, bo są w nich zniesione jajeczka i ponoć szkoda by było  :smile: )

----------


## zgudi

zapolowac i na rosołek  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## selimm

pozostaje sie tylko zaszczepić   :Wink2:

----------


## karmi

Ciezka sprawa, wiatrowka to moze bardziej dowcip niz rada, nie kazdy jest urodzonym morderca   :Lol:  , ale regularny halas moze je odstraszyc. Kiedys slyszalem wlasnie takie poranne salwy nad parkiem, ktore mialy za zadanie wyplaszac niechcianych gosci.

----------


## MartekP

> Ciezka sprawa, wiatrowka to moze bardziej dowcip niz rada


To nie żart.  Zwłaszcza jak ktoś ma folię a nie deski + papa

----------


## Rezi

wystarczy wróblowka
wbrew pozorom to nie rodzaj wiatrówki na wróble   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

a tak na marginesie 
jak powiedziąłem żonie ze zakładamy wróblówke na dach zapytała po co?
wróbli nie widziałam ... moze coś na szpaki by złaożyć

----------


## iga9

Na dach koniecznie - wroblowka i najlepiej tez owadówka (przeciw gniazdowaniu os). Powinni ci to zaproponowac w miejscu gdzie kupowales materialy na dach. Ja tak dowiedzialam sie o ich istnieniu.
Ale czy sa one potrzebne, gdy wybiera sie dachowke plaska? Ja wlasnie wybrala Jungmeira cosmo http://www.jungmeier.pl/index.php?id...chziegel_cosmo
 i na moje pytanie czemu w zestawieniu akcesoriów nie ma wróblówki odpiwedział, że dachówka jest płaska, przylega i niepotrzeba... Co myślicie?

----------


## anet35

> a nie załozyli dekarze tzw. wróblówek ? taka taśma plastikowa wygląda jak grzebień zakładana na skraju pod pokryciem przy rynnie , zapobiega dostawaniu się ptaków pod pokrycie, a jak załozyli to może gdzieś się uszkodziła ? A ptaszki to rzeczywiście problem, ja mam ładne gniazdko w każdym z rogów okapu na krokwiach i murłatach , przez te gniazdka nawet nie dokończyłem miejscami ocieplenia , bo na wniosek rodzinki musiałem zostawić je narazie w spokoju, bo są w nich zniesione jajeczka i ponoć szkoda by było )


żadnych wróblówek mi dekarze nie zakładadali 
a czy te wróblówki można teraz zainstalować jak wszystko jest zakończone tzn. rynny oczywiście można zdjąć i nic pozatym.Macie jakiś namiar na te wróblówki w necie zeby podejrzeć jak to wygląda?

szpaki  się nie mieszczą w tą dziure natomiast wróble mają raj pod tą blachą

----------


## Peterek

Na stronie BRAASa są zdjęcia (jak pamiętam). Mam taką dachówkę i wróblówkę   :Lol:  .

pozdro

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Sciągnij rynny i koniecznie daj wróblówkę bo innego sposobu nie ma.
Szukaj na allegro bo ja tam kupiłem po 2,70 zł za metr a w sklepie minimum 5 zł. 

ps. 
co do wiatrówki to wystarczy zestrzelić jednego a reszta rodzinki  się wyprowadzi   :big grin:  z tym że musi być świadkiem.

[/url]

----------


## anet35

> Sciągnij rynny i koniecznie daj wróblówkę bo innego sposobu nie ma.
> Szukaj na allegro bo ja tam kupiłem po 2,70 zł za metr a w sklepie minimum 5 zł. 
> 
> ps. 
> co do wiatrówki to wystarczy zestrzelić jednego a reszta rodzinki  się wyprowadzi   z tym że musi być świadkiem.
> 
> [/url]


spróbuje z tą wróblówką z alegro (są po 2zł/mb) a z wiatrówką poczekam narazie ,
dzięki za odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## conan

dobrego tresowanego kota

----------


## anet35

> dobrego tresowanego kota


nie widziałem takiego kota który po ścianach domu wchodzi na dach , jak masz namiar na takiego to daj cynk.  :Lol:

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Ja widziałem coś (chyba łasica) potrafiło po ścianie wejść na dach z dachu na dach lukarny i po gąsiorach poszło do samego końca, a tam pod gąsiorem mieszkał wróbel.

ps.
dach widać na zdjęciu obok.

----------


## zgudi

> Napisał conan
> 
> dobrego tresowanego kota
> 
> 
> nie widziałem takiego kota który po ścianach domu wchodzi na dach , jak masz namiar na takiego to daj cynk.


mam numer jego gg...
jak cos to daj znać

----------


## lonly

> Ja widziałem coś (chyba łasica) potrafiło po ścianie wejść na dach z dachu na dach lukarny i po gąsiorach poszło do samego końca, a tam pod gąsiorem mieszkał wróbel.
> 
> ps.
> dach widać na zdjęciu obok.


Tak stało się i u mnie. Szpaki założyły gniazdo przy rynnie i pod dachówką boczną. Wczoraj zuważyłem slady(ubłocone łapy) na ścianie jakiegoś alpinisty chyba Łaski,  która weszła po narożniku ścian na wysokość rynny (bo tam się slady kończą) a potem na dach i do gniazda. Kot raczej by się nie odważył. No i po problemie.

----------


## wbrat

U mnie też problem, tyle że gniazdo mam w domu: 



Chciałem ocieplać poddasze, ale nie bardzo mogę, bo zamknę wszystkie otwory i biedny ptaszek z głodu padnie...   :Confused: . Kiedy ptaki opuszczają swoje gniazda? Tylko nie mówcie, że jesienią...   :ohmy: 

ps. niestety nie wiem co to za gatunek. Zakładam, że jaskółka, ale na ptakach znam się tak, że równie dobrze może być to.... sowa   :Wink2:

----------


## Seluch

Najlepiej to je wystrzelać  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:   :Lol:

----------


## wari

Nawoływanie do popełnienia przestępstwa (strzelanie z wiatrówki do chronionych gatunków) jest łamaniem prawa i jeśli na tym forum jeszcze się zdarzy nie zawaham się nawet chwili i powiadomię o tym prokuraturę odpowiednią do miejsca zamieszkania. To nie jest żart !

A teraz przyjemniejszy komentarz. Ptak u wbrata to jaskółka czasu głośno było o źle zrozumianych przepisach unijnych dotyczących budynków hodowlanych uniemożliwających jakoby dostęp do nich dymówkom. Od maja do końca lipca może mieć dwa lęgi. Czas inkubacji 2,5 tygodnia, młode pozostają w gnieździe 3 tygodnie. Sugeruję zniszczenie gniazda po wyjściu młodych z pierwszego lęgu i niedopuszczenie do wlatywania jaskółek do środka. Młode po wylocie z gniazda mają krótsze skrzydełka niż dorosłe i zwykle siedzą na pobliskich drutach domagając się posiłku (zjadają miliony komarów i much!).

----------


## Seluch

Widzę Wari, że jako biolog stoisz murem za ptakami, pytanie tylko czy ten, o którym pisze anet35 jest pod ochroną. Powiem szczerze, że niektóre komentarze trzeba traktować z przymrużeniem oka i mieć trochę do nich dystansu. Jeśli zobaczysz np. :   :big grin:   :Lol:   : (taką ładną buźkę) tzn., że ktoś sobie z humorkiem podszedł do sprawy. 
Tak wiec Wari wrzuć na lllluuuuzzzz !!!!

----------


## t f k

A u mnie na kalenicy lukarny (na zewnątrz budynku) zamieszkała parka kopciuszków i juz maja mlode  :big grin:  Bardzo fajnie jest popatrzec jak dorosle ptaki dokarmiają młode  :big tongue:  

(zdjecie ze strony http://www.ptasia.republika.pl/kopciuszek.htm)

----------


## wari

> Widzę Wari, że jako biolog stoisz murem za ptakami, pytanie tylko czy ten, o którym pisze anet35 jest pod ochroną. Powiem szczerze, że niektóre komentarze trzeba traktować z przymrużeniem oka i mieć trochę do nich dystansu. Jeśli zobaczysz np. :     : (taką ładną buźkę) tzn., że ktoś sobie z humorkiem podszedł do sprawy. 
> Tak wiec Wari wrzuć na lllluuuuzzzz !!!!


Jak wskazuje praktyka czytelnicy forum są bardzo różni. Są też tacy, którzy dosłownie potraktują te żartobliwe porady. Upowszechnienie waitrówek spowodowało, że do ptaków strzela się bardzo często, teraz też czasem do ludzi  :sad: .

----------


## anet35

Oczywiście wróblówka załatwiła sprawe no i kilka gniazd zostało głeboko pod blachą , nie miałem czasu czekać do wylęgu (wypożyczone rusztowania).
Pozdrówka.
 :Wink2:

----------


## EZS

anet, nie zrozumialam chyba dobrze.. Gniazd z jajkami!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kacperski

:Lol:  brak tzw. grzebienia - wróblownicy to jeden z powodów ptaszków pod pokryciem, ale nie zakłada się go do np. karpiówki czy płaskiej blachy - trzeba dać kratkę przeciw ptakom.Jeśli ktoś chce prawie za darmo to kupi 10 cm szer. za  w porywach 4,00 zł mb , przetnie na pół i ma pas 5 cm za 2, 00 zł   :Lol:  , ale o takich rzeczach trzeba myśleć przed położeniem dachówki czy blachy! A zcęsto jest tak,że uważamy to za wciskanie materiału przez sprzedawce.!
Pozdrawiam.
Ps. przed ptakami siadającymi na kalenicach skutecznie chronią sowy ceramiczne posadowione na gąsiorach, mogą być polskie - ładniejsze od produkowanych za granicami naszego kraju.

----------


## tekt

jedyna droga na pozbycie się ptaków ...
to droga demokratyczna ...

----------


## anet35

> anet, nie zrozumialam chyba dobrze.. Gniazd z jajkami!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dokładnie z jajkami a w jednym to już się zaczynały wykluwać paskudne wróbliska   :Wink2: 

w końcu cisza pod dachem   :big grin:   :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## wari

Uważaj przy jedzeniu jajek, na pewno się którymś zadławisz   :big grin:

----------


## Gryfpc

W Polsce strzelanie z wiatrówki do żywych zwierząt jest traktowane jak kłusownictwo i jest KARALNE!!! Wystarczy poczytać trochę artykułów na różnych forach strzeleckich/wiatrówkowych.

----------


## janusz38

Odstrzał szkodników z wiatrówki nie jest jeszcze dozwolony w Polsce i na razie tego się trzymajmy. 
Warto dodać że zezwolono już na niego np. w Wielkiej Brytanii i USA i tylko na gatunki, które są obce w środowisku albo się nadmiernie rozmnażają. Nazywa się to Pest Control a ten sport Airgun Hunting.

----------


## rybar

Może spróbuj  kolcami albo z podobizny lub odgłosy ptaków drapieżnych??

----------

